# Heads out of grass



## j hunt (Oct 25, 2007)

Some of the old timers are saying that they have been sticking alot of fish, and finding them with their heads just barely pokink out of submerged grass beds has anyone else seen this I have not Should I start paying more attention to to partialy submerged grass beds


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I find them like that all summer long. Some are up against the grass and some scoot right up in it.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

i like the grass especially for soft shells.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dsar592 (10/26/2007)*i like the grass especially for soft shells.


Soft shell flounder :doh


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I see them on edge of the grass. I killed one like that.


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

I like to get them around the docks at night. Sometimes help comes from people on the docks. My biggest gig came last year. A guy on the dock had scoped out a nice flounder before I even got my gear set up. He kindly pointed it out to me, and less than a minute later, dinner was on the gig!


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

I might try my luck at db flats tonight. there is a nice patch of sand right at my secret spot that should still be holding some nice flatties. I might try giggin using an old surfboard to hold my gear. That way I could take an extra light and a cooler!


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

they are about always there during a high tide


----------

